

Run Java code on iPhone: Java to iOS Objective-C transpiler by Google - utopkara
http://google-opensource.blogspot.de/2012/09/j2objc-java-to-ios-objective-c.html

======
utopkara
All non-UI aspects of the Java code can now be translated into Objective-C. I
am very happy to see this finally become a reality. Hopefully, we'll soon see
this integrated into Cordova (PhoneGap) as well.

